# Most/Least Expensive Cities to Live: Mexico



## Longford

We have another published survey ... this one purporting to disclose the cities in Mexico where it's most/least expensive to live. The survey compared prices charged in 182 categories of products or services in 42 cities - 2012 prices vs. 2013.

Here are the results:

*Most Expensive Places to Live in Mexico*

Los Cabos
Monterrey
Cancun
Queretaro
Guadalajara

*Least Expensive Cities to Live in Mexico*

Durango
Monclova
Tlaxcala
Zacatecas
Chetumal

Source: Estudio Costo de Vida Nacional - México 2012-2013


----------



## elsonador

This is interesting, just last night my fiancee and I were commenting on this and I had stated Cancun and Guanajauto as the top two (guess I was way off with Guanajuato) she had already known and told me Los Cabos and Monterrey.

It is a shame that the modern bustling and hustling Monterrey, the future of Mexico, has to be clouded by the drug war.

Thanks for posting the lists! 
Cheers!


----------



## circle110

I wish that page showed more results of the study than just the top 5; it would be interesting to see more of the lists.

elsonador - I am going to estimate that Guanajuato is around 85% since the study is using DF as the 100% mark. Many small things cost a little bit more in Gto. in comparison with el DF but real estate is dramatically cheaper in Guanajuato and that cuts the cost of living quite a bit.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> We have another published survey ... this one purporting to disclose the cities in Mexico where it's most/least expensive to live. The survey compared prices charged in 182 categories of products or services in 42 cities - 2012 prices vs. 2013.
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> *Most Expensive Places to Live in Mexico*
> 
> Los Cabos
> Monterrey
> Cancun
> Queretaro
> Guadalajara
> 
> *Least Expensive Cities to Live in Mexico*
> 
> Durango
> Monclova
> Tlaxcala
> Zacatecas
> Chetumal
> 
> Source: Estudio Costo de Vida Nacional - México 2012-2013


You left out Mexico City, which falls between Querétaro and Guadalajara in the most expensive list.


----------



## mes1952

Most people I know who are from the mainland of Mexico (Guad, etc.) who live here in Baja Norte (Tijuana & Rosarito & Ensenada) say that Baja is more expensive than the rest of Mexico. Rents here definitely are comparable (or perhaps higher) than other cities.


----------



## mes1952

All those "least expensive" cities are in narco-controlled areas so no wonder they are...probably very few foreigners and/or businesses other than narco...the primary industry.


----------



## Isla Verde

mes1952 said:


> All those "least expensive" cities are in narco-controlled areas so no wonder they are...probably very few foreigners and/or businesses other than narco...the primary industry.


I wasn't aware that Tlaxcala was in a narco-controlled area.


----------



## conklinwh

Lists are always interesting but as we've seen in attempts by people to get a handle on living costs, there is a much greater variance among lifestyle than there is among cities in Mexico.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> You left out Mexico City, which falls between Querétaro and Guadalajara in the most expensive list.


I was checking to see if you were paying attention! 

Thanks!


----------



## Longford

mes1952 said:


> All those "least expensive" cities are in narco-controlled areas so no wonder they are...probably very few foreigners and/or businesses other than narco...the primary industry.


I don't think so.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> I was checking to see if you were paying attention!
> 
> Thanks!


Of course, you were. 

¡No hay de qué!


----------



## TundraGreen

mes1952 said:


> All those "least expensive" cities are in narco-controlled areas so no wonder they are...probably very few foreigners and/or businesses other than narco...the primary industry.





Isla Verde said:


> I wasn't aware that Tlaxcala was in a narco-controlled area.


Nor is Chetumal.


----------



## vantexan

Longford said:


> We have another published survey ... this one purporting to disclose the cities in Mexico where it's most/least expensive to live. The survey compared prices charged in 182 categories of products or services in 42 cities - 2012 prices vs. 2013.
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> *Most Expensive Places to Live in Mexico*
> 
> Los Cabos
> Monterrey
> Cancun
> Queretaro
> Guadalajara
> 
> *Least Expensive Cities to Live in Mexico*
> 
> Durango
> Monclova
> Tlaxcala
> Zacatecas
> Chetumal
> 
> Source: Estudio Costo de Vida Nacional - México 2012-2013


I noticed they compared 42 cities. I wonder if they included Tuxtla Gutierrez? On the website Expatistan Tuxtla is comparable in costs to Sucre, Bolivia, an extremely affordable city.

Edit: Just checked Expatistan, and by their reckoning Tuxtla is 13% cheaper to live in than Durango.


----------



## mes1952

Isla Verde said:


> I wasn't aware that Tlaxcala was in a narco-controlled area.


Tlaxcala is one of the areas that does not report homicides so that says something about the officials...


----------



## Longford

mes1952 said:


> Tlaxcala is one of the areas that does not report homicides so that says something about the officials...


----------

